# Payaso II



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is the start of Payaso II this one is going to be a small...well as small as a 36er can be? Im using a small sized Niner as the starting point. Seat tube and down tube are going to be radiused and the chain stays are 3/4" shorter.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Started copin' tubes today I had some seat tube sleeves made up so that the seat tube
can go from .065 to .035.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

What sort of tools and/or techniques are you using for bending the tubes?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Harbor freight radius bender with some roller dies from Swag off road. I couldn't put a tite bend in the .035 tubes it would just wrinkle but for thicker tubing I have a JD2 bender
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice! Experience makes all the difference and looks like you are on your way.....this build is already looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Front Triangle*

Thanx,.....Here is some more pics from today now its break time!


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

love it, keep us posted.

What are your plans for Payaso I?


----------



## arrover (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome. Will you be using the same fork and wheels as Payaso I?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx..this payaso is for a friend of mine Payaso III will replace Payaso but until then 
I'm riding the tires off it and it will end up on my shelf.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Lookin good !


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Curious what tubes you are using. I just noticed the new "clear" lightweight 36er tubes, but seems like most guys are running tubeless or 29er tubes.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> Curious what tubes you are using. I just noticed the new "clear" lightweight 36er tubes, but seems like most guys are running tubeless or 29er tubes.


Tubeless! Automotive stems and Stans tape and solution works great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Got a little more done today I cut in the chain stays.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Might want to try to get those miters a little bit better fitting.

Nice homemade jig btw.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

bee said:


> Might want to try to get those miters a little bit better fitting.
> 
> Nice homemade jig btw.


 Thanx.....Yea I got the top tube fitting tighter no new pics me and my camera are still on the outs


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

OK new camera the old one completely died!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I took a little break and did some riding in Utah....but I got back to P 2!!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

OK couple more pics!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I am wondering why the bottom bracket looks so big? Anyway I have been following your build its been fun thanks!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I would +rep you todwil..but I have already +repped you on Payaso I too recently and it won't let me. How much would you sell one of those for if you decided to take orders?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

jpeters said:


> I am wondering why the bottom bracket looks so big? Anyway I have been following your build its been fun thanks!!


Thanx the bottom bracket shell is OS because it's an eccentric to also run SS as wells 
As geared.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I would +rep you todwil..but I have already +repped you on Payaso I too recently and it won't let me. How much would you sell one of those for if you decided to take orders?


 Squatch thanx but Im just a hobbyist and the quality of my workmanship isn't good enough (in my own opinion) to be a professional frame maker there's a couple of
Good frame makers lurking here!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

todwil said:


> Harbor freight radius bender with some roller dies from Swag off road. I couldn't put a tite bend in the .035 tubes it would just wrinkle but for thicker tubing I have a JD2 bender
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I love harbor freight for hobby tools its the best cant beat the prices. I had a go cart with a 5hp harbor freight motor on it and it was fast and ran good for like 125 dollars it was a great motor. Another thing if you spend like 5 bucks you can get like a 2 year warranty on the tool or motor. Its cool because you can just go and be like its broken and they are like ok and you get a new one no questions asked. Harbor Freight is the best for do it your self guys on a budget if you all have not heard of it have a look

http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools.html


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

More pics from todays effort....IT IS HOT in my shop so not to much progress:madman::madman::madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

is that a bmx chainwheel for the rear cog? What is your hub spacing on those?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep I asked Rennen to make'm and they came up with bmx spline chain wheel that he just Cut the shimano pattern in them it works great!! The spacing is stock 135mm..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I made a mock up fork from a Marzo 888 lower crown and some 1 3/8 tubing and some tabs!!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks good man I like it.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I really like this and your temp for is rad. Why not use the upper crown too and make a rigid DC for it? Not only would it look bad ass and be plenty stiff but give you the option of trying different axle to crown heights.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx this fork is just for mock up I dont plan on riding it I dont think you could put a brake mount on, it might make a cool beach cruiser fork....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Pii done piii on the starting block*

PII is DONE!!! now on to my new frame to replace Payaso PII weighs about 2 1/2#
less than my first attempt at this I will start a new thread when I get further a long!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You haven't even ridden PII why make a 3rd so soon?!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

PII is for a good friend of mine.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I see :skep: ... :thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I went another little vacation flew into Bozeman Montana...nice place real
cycling community lots of bikes...did some riding Ski resort style little DH'n 
with a rental bike....now its time to get going on PIII got a new fork comin from 
WW thanx Walt.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Update!!*

Heres PII almost done!!


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I am starting to think Payaso isn't the right name for a bike that looks that good.

Absolutely stunning, can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea its lookin good he first was going to make it semi-chrome but I think the black and
blue look better!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Would you be able to put the 3 Payasos' pics side by side to allow us to see the different geometries?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

We dont have enough wheels built up for a three bike comparison, plus the only real change is the seat tube radius to clear the shorter CS.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, got it.
the Payaso3 is finished, right?


----------



## deemoss (Nov 4, 2009)

great job


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

davidfrench said:


> Ok, got it.
> the Payaso3 is finished, right?


Payaso III is complete and I am currently riding it PI has been taken apart and put on the shelf the parts transferred to PIII. Payaso II is out of my control I gave it to a friend of
Mine who owns a bike shop here in town so it hasn't been completely assembled yet
Or even ridden Im not shure of the hold up is because he has every thing not bike
(rims spokes and tires) there and having his own bike shop anything he would need is probably an arms length away



deemoss said:


> great job


Thanx!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok got it now.
See we're following you! (and the payasos)


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Done!!!!*

Here is Payaso II done and now dusted! The bars seat tube, saddle are
going to be replace with something lighter/nicer..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I want one so bad....


----------



## mickuk (Jul 6, 2007)

Love it. 36er is something I need to add to my project list 

So what next?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

mickuk said:


> Love it. 36er is something I need to add to my project list
> 
> So what next?


Thanx I'm looking for an Amp Research F1 fork, thinking about making a 1x10 suspension 
Fork 36er Payaso style!!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Black Beauty!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great Todwil!!
I look forward to seeing a sus fork on that beast.

Good luck with sourcing one. 
Retrobike has a cool AuctionWatch function here: Retrobike Auction Watch
The MTBR Vintage forum may be a good place to ask around too.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Would you mind sharing some basic geometry info (CS length, HTA, BB drop)? Since you've built a couple of these things I'd imagine you've found something you like. I've thought about building one for a while more as a novelty then a dirt worthy steed.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> Looks great Todwil!!
> I look forward to seeing a sus fork on that beast.
> 
> Good luck with sourcing one.
> ...


 Thanx and thanx for the link and if anyone has a Amp F1 fork forsale Im very interested
please PM me



customfab said:


> Would you mind sharing some basic geometry info (CS length, HTA, BB drop)? Since you've built a couple of these things I'd imagine you've found something you like. I've thought about building one for a while more as a novelty then a dirt worthy steed.


 I will measure up PII the next time I see it, I was shooting for HT/ST 71.5/73 BB around
12.25~12.5" and the CS's are 21.250 I think on the next one Im going to shorten this up
some more for better traction for those out of saddle efforts.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Here a couple of pics PII with proto type tires and my repurposed AMP F1!!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Viva Payaso!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Ooooh, care to comment further on the tires? Interested to see if you think the fork was worth it.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

G-reg said:


> Ooooh, care to comment further on the tires? Interested to see if you think the fork was worth it.


Main discussion here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/650b/poll-36er-tires-744828-7.html

But also here:
900-1000g 36" tire, anyone interested? - Page 13 - Unicyclist Community

Will have some more details in the next week or so on finalized product etc.


----------

